# What are my chances of pregnancy?



## java diva (May 21, 2008)

My cycle is pretty consistent. I use mymonthlycycles.com to alert me of when to expect my period and ovulation. I've always been aware of my ovulation signs. Usually my period has happened the day the site expects it to, but it has been early by a couple days and late as well.
I'm freaking out wondering what are my chances that we just made an "oops" baby b/c we DTD minus the contraception on day 11 of my cycle. The site said I'm not to o till the 2nd (tomorrow). I figure we missed an "oops" by 1 day.
Normally I'd be able to tell by my CM, but it's decreased over the year. But today was the first day I noticed clear CM. Maybe it's classified as "watery" as opposed to EWCM, I don't know!








So Aunt Flo is suppose to arrive on the 16th. Personally, I hope it doesn't, but for our sake, DH's sanity and security, it's best that AF shows up. waaah
I really appreciate your help, thoughts, experiences, etc!


----------



## Merilin (May 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *java diva* 
Normally I'd be able to tell by my CM, but it's decreased over the year. But today was the first day I noticed clear CM. Maybe it's classified as "watery" as opposed to EWCM, I don't know!









Watery usually dries up pretty quickly, EWCM does not evaporate as fast.

Good luck!


----------



## java diva (May 21, 2008)

So my burning question is...
Can I get pregnant by DTD 4 days prior to ovulating?

TIA


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Totally sperm can easily live 5 days(if not 7, i've heard). So 4 days before ovulation is in the window.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i'd say it's in your fertile phase also and so possible.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

I think your post is unclear. You DTD on day 11, ovulation was predicted for day ? 15 ? and you're now at day ? (guessing 17 or 18?) and starting to get fertile CF?

It seems possible that you're ovulating late. But half your info has the cycle days and half has the calendar days so it's confusing. If your predicted ovulation day was day 15 then I'd say there's a good chance - but then if you didn't see any fertile CF until later than that then maybe not. Clear as mud?


----------

